
Letter from CEOs Re Expedited Covid-19 Testing - gwintrob
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_aVs15Y9As79NdFn4UoMM-XXDgUlEdG_/view
======
xiphias2
This sounds great, but at the same time I don't think the government can pull
this off. Politics is not about problem solving.

Even a test with 5% false positive and 5% false negative rate would be good
enough to get R0 under 1, but it would directly affect personal lives, so it
wouldn't be accepted.

------
clay_the_ripper
I support this.

While we don’t know everything, and nothing is perfect, we have 2 contrasting
outcomes: South Korea with drive through testing and Italy without it.

Instead of nitpicking numbers and facts, which we don’t have time for, go with
those two data points.

Implement testing as fast as possible.

